# April POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch (Apr 7, 2008)

Post your nominations for April photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of APRIL in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 8, 2008)

Ill start off this month's nominations then =P
*A Quiet Drive in the Country* by Roger


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 8, 2008)

cereal field - by Danir


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 8, 2008)

*5224 by tb2*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 11, 2008)

*Earth Patterns* by _tb2





_


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 14, 2008)

*Bird of Prey Portraits - doenoe*


----------



## NateS (Apr 14, 2008)

*tb2 - Reeds, water & mill*


----------



## Ajay (Apr 14, 2008)

My Favorite Shot Thus Far by lifeafter2am


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 15, 2008)

Fountain at Night #1 by BoblyBill


----------



## logan9967 (Apr 15, 2008)

#4 Asia Picture - Antithesis


----------



## NateS (Apr 17, 2008)

Soft and Gentle in blue #1 - KenCo


----------



## Ajay (Apr 17, 2008)

^^^ I was coming to nominate the same shot!  It's gorgeous.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 17, 2008)

I really like this one. 
Hoover Fly, by Doenoe.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 17, 2008)

Jesus by Chiller - 3rd picture



Chiller said:


>


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 24, 2008)

*So yea, I'm back from the lake discrict* by Arch


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 24, 2008)

*So yea, I'm back from the lake discrict* by Arch

#1






and

#4





so all we need now is for someone to nominate #2


----------



## DRoberts (Apr 26, 2008)

Ocean; by Abraxas


----------



## Harmony (Apr 26, 2008)

Gothic Church #2 by Roger


----------

